
Europe to hand out free Interrail train tickets to 18-year-olds - doener
https://www.lonelyplanet.com/news/2017/12/11/europe-free-interrail-tickets-18-year-olds/
======
norlys
Just a few days ago I found an old E-Mail for the change.org petition for
this... Glade it made it that far.

------
usr1106
Poor article. "Piloted for 20,000". So I assume it's not everybody. Also a
quick calculation confirms that there must be millions of youth having their
18th birthday each year. So the essential question is: How are the tickets
granted? Lottery? Applications? ...

